# Questions about fixing up a 1988 30HP Johnson



## MrSimon (Apr 30, 2012)

I got this motor as a package deal very cheap. I have no idea if it runs or not, and its looks pretty rough on the outside. Under the cover doesn't look too bad.

I'd like to fix it up. As a learning experience really. I figure its time I learn how to work in these things.

So I figure I want to go over everything whether it needs it or not. I don't mind putting some money into this motor.

I know some basis stuff to do, but what else should I add to my list. Remember, this is about learning - and hopefully I'll end up with a nice running motor.

Water pump
Clean carb - using the re-build kit
New plugs
Clean fuel pump
New fuel filter
New lower unit oil

What else?


----------



## Canoeman (Apr 30, 2012)

Since you don't know the history or if if runs, I would first check compression and spark before you get to invested. If compression and spark is verified would continue on with what you have listed.


----------



## CanoeCraft (May 1, 2012)

I just went through the same process with a 35hp. I replaced points and condencer, fuel pump kit carb kit all line fuel and vacumm under the lid lower gear oil kill switch and choke lever. Got about 350 in it now and it runs great, a little paint and pin strip and letters here is what it looks like.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (May 1, 2012)

X2 on compression check before putting any money into it


----------



## MrSimon (May 2, 2012)

CanoeCraft said:


> I just went through the same process with a 35hp. I replaced points and condencer, fuel pump kit carb kit all line fuel and vacumm under the lid lower gear oil kill switch and choke lever. Got about 350 in it now and it runs great, a little paint and pin strip and letters here is what it looks like.



What can you tell me about points and condensers? I know pretty much nothing about them.


----------



## CanoeCraft (May 2, 2012)

Get puller and pull the flywheel points are under there. A few scews and they come out the comdencer is the round thing with a wire coming out. You will need to gap the new ones, snug the screws use a flat blade screw drive and open or close till your filler gauge moves with a little resistance. Check again after tightening screws. Be sure to retorqe the fly wheel nut.


----------



## blunt (May 2, 2012)

no points and condenser on a 88 rude.. it uses a more modern cd ignition.


----------



## jasper60103 (May 2, 2012)

I'm very happy with mine.
As stated before, start with a compression test.
You can borrow a compression tester for free at auto part stores like Autozone or Oreillys.
Good luck.


----------



## MrSimon (May 6, 2012)

I hooked the motor up to a battery tonight and it cranks very nicely.

I also tested the compression and its 132 on both cylinders.

But, it has no spark. How do I trouble shoot the no spark issue?


----------



## Bugpac (May 6, 2012)

MrSimon said:


> I hooked the motor up to a battery tonight and it cranks very nicely.
> 
> I also tested the compression and its 132 on both cylinders.
> 
> But, it has no spark. How do I trouble shoot the no spark issue?




88 has a kill switch doesn't it? Start there, is it plugged in, likely holds the button up. I think its on the end of the tiller handle.


----------



## MrSimon (May 7, 2012)

I will check out the kill switch. That is something I would not have thought of ..... thanks!!

I also found the CDI Ignition Troubleshooting guide online. It seems to cover all the bases in terms of a "no spark" issue.

https://www.cdielectronics.com/downloads/troubleshooting guide/

I also found the full OEM service manual on ebay for $35 and bought that.

I'm really looking forward to getting this thing up and running good .... and hopefully looking good too.


----------



## MrSimon (May 7, 2012)

I took a video of me testing compression and spark tonight.

The tip about the kill switch was the bomb! Thanks!!!!

PS - I lied a little bit in the video .... I had previously tested the compression, but this made for better youtubing  

[youtube]eSmNMWTDtZE[/youtube]


----------



## Canoeman (May 8, 2012)

Spark and Compression.. FTW!!

You try running some gas in through it yet?


----------



## MrSimon (May 8, 2012)

Canoeman said:


> Spark and Compression.. FTW!!
> 
> You try running some gas in through it yet?



First off, let me just say that Canoeman's post is a perfect example of why I love this site so much .... he is encouraging, friendly, and seems interested in my project. This is hands down the friendliest forum I've ever been on.

Anyway .... haven't tried it yet, but I'm itch'n to. I need to pick up some fresh gas and figure out a way to dispose of the old gas in the tank now.


----------



## jasper60103 (May 8, 2012)

MrSimon said:


> Canoeman said:
> 
> 
> > Spark and Compression.. FTW!!
> ...




FYI.  There may be a sticker on the motor that says 100:1 fuel mix.
You should ignore it. 
OMC changed the requirement back to 50:1. 
Be sure to keep us posted. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MrSimon (May 9, 2012)

Thanks Jasper! I had already read that on here somewhere so I'm good to go. Do you have any recommendations on which oil to use? Is one better than another. Synthetic?

Also, are you the same Jasper who re-built a 1988 30HP and has some videos of it running on YouTube? If so, you did an AWESOME job and that thing runs like a top.


----------



## jasper60103 (May 9, 2012)

MrSimon said:


> Thanks Jasper! I had already read that on here somewhere so I'm good to go. Do you have any recommendations on which oil to use? Is one better than another. Synthetic?
> 
> Also, are you the same Jasper who re-built a 1988 30HP and has some videos of it running on YouTube? If so, you did an AWESOME job and that thing runs like a top.



Yea, that's me. Thanks.
I don't really have an oil preference, long as it meets TCW3 spec.
Have fun with your motor and hope to see a video of it running soon.


----------



## Johny25 (May 10, 2012)

MrSimon said:


> I hooked the motor up to a battery tonight and it cranks very nicely.
> 
> I also tested the compression and its 132 on both cylinders.
> 
> But, it has no spark. How do I trouble shoot the no spark issue?




WOW........Those compression numbers are near new motor specs! Or one that was freshly rebuilt. Looks like you got a keeper


----------

